# Slingshots in the Syrian civil war.



## Mate

I just came across this page. It has a few photos of the FSA and others using slingshots in combat situations, amongst other homebrewed hardware.

http://www.theatlantic.com/photo/2013/02/diy-weapons-of-the-syrian-rebels/100461/


----------



## Byudzai

sobering. amazing they let the photographer do his amazing work in there.


----------



## bigron

fantastic pictures and some very thrifty improvising going on i loved the slingshots and the catapults would hate to be there though


----------

